# Marine Corps 2006 Concepts and Programs,



## ghazise (9 Jul 2006)

http://hqinet001.hqmc.usmc.mil/p&r/concepts/2006/toc.htm

Check out the website, it is basically has everything going on in the Marine Corps, my favorite part is the major acquisitions


----------



## McAllister (9 Jul 2006)

Lots of sniper upgrades. Cool. A new simrad nv sight would be cool since they changed scopes and are old ones don't fit. Aquisition of a new spotting scope would be nice too. I'm using an M49 from vietnam.


----------



## ghazise (12 Jul 2006)

If it is the same M49 Spotting scope the Marine Corps uses then it has been around since the 1940's,


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jul 2006)

Isn't that (the website) like showing your cards at a poker game.


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

The M49 is still a good spotting scope. All the modern ones made in Japan do the exact same thing, except they weren't made in the USA.


----------



## McAllister (12 Jul 2006)

ours are all jacked up but were gonna get some new ones. The M49's we got are like looking through shot glasses.


----------

